# Where online to buy



## lhgdale (Jan 2, 2007)

Hello, after alot of research and ALL positive feedback. I have decided to buy a 
P99c but I want the A/S version. Where can I buy an A/S online? Also is the A/S version still in production or if I buy one will I be buying an older gun? Thanks alot guys.

And thanks to you Shipwreck!!!!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Someone else will chime in here, as I've never bought online. But there is 1 or 2 people who are ordering P99s from Buds - a website that sells guns.

If U look in the Walther area here, there is a thread or 2 about it.

Anyway, here is the link 

http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/index.php

And yes, the P99 A/S can still be gotten new w/ the new frames


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

bought mine a week ago from budsgunshop.com...
still waiting to pick it up at my ffl location..
will brief u when i get it.


----------



## Funyet (Jan 2, 2007)

I've purchased from Bud's and from Discountgunner.com. Got my gun from Bud's within 7 days. Discountgunner took a little longer; maybe 2 weeks or so. Bud's seems to have the better prices. Even with the $25 shipping fee and $25 FFL xfer fee I pay less than local gun shops want for Walthers and/or HKs. These brands fetch ridiculous prices here and are seldom in stock.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Buds like Ship said or you might try this outfit as I hear they got a good rep.
http://www.kyimports.com/


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

CDNN had some "factory demos" for $350-$400. Don't know what they have left.
http://www.targetsportsinc.com/


----------

